# Blue Bottle



## brokebottle (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a Blue bottle, with ridges on bothe sides, embosed, Reeses 1000 external use only. I wish I knew how to post a picture, but has anyone seen or heard of this, it has to be a poison.


----------



## glass man (Mar 3, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM,BROKEBOTTLE! I CAN'T HELP YOU ,BUT SOMEONE WILL! I HAVE SEEN THE EMBOSSING ON A LOT OF BOTTLES YOU TALK ABOUT,BUT I THINK GREEN IS THE ONLY COLOR I REMEMBER THEM BEING IN.  JAMIE


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 3, 2009)

They come in blue (cobalt),...and green, one was for internal and one external,...I've seen them blown in mold and abm....It seems I've heard they were a venereal disease cure of some sort.                                 Joe


----------



## brokebottle (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks, I am new on the computer as you may can tell. One day maybe I can post a pic. My wife and I use to hunt for old bottles, just got older, and grand children has stopped that. I like old bottles, and have a few. This is a great site.


----------



## 1890sandigger (Mar 29, 2009)

Crop your photo, free form if you can, then click on resize and click on "best for web" make sure its JPEG of GIF. It took me awhile to figure it out too so dont feel bad!!  Hope that helps!!
 1890sandigger


----------



## poisons4me (Mar 29, 2009)

cobalt reeses machine made 25.00 range not uncommon.lots of embossing.


----------

